# Question about 2 of my LP-E6 bettery( 2 years old)



## surapon (Sep 22, 2013)

Dear Sir.
To day, when I Charge two of my LP-E6 batteries for Canon 5D MK II and my 7D, after I finish charging, and Put in camera. Yes, I check the Batteries A) Real Canon Battery( 1800 mAh Cells made in Japan, Proccessed in China) have 1 Red mark. And B) Cheapo Battery ( 2,000 mAh Cells made in Japan), Yes, I buy both 2 of 8 about 2 years ago.
Please see the Photos below :
A) Real Canon Battery have 1 red dot at Recharge Performent
B) The cheapo battery have 3 Green dots, Yes, Past 2 years I have 3 Green dots for all of my 8 Batteries.
The Question that " What is the red dot = ?", and " Can I still use this Battery ?"
Thank you , Sir
Have a great week end.
Surapon


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 22, 2013)

The red dot / green don business is basically a count of the charge / recharge cycles. If you have used and charged them equally, the counterfeit battery may not register properly in the camera to keep track of the number of cycles.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi Folks.
Oh great, a charge cycle counter working to some predetermined guesstimated number! 1,000? 1,500? 2,000? ???
And there was me thinking it was about actual battery condition. :
Do they get to a point when they shut off or do they just keep going with perhaps a perceptible but bearable reduction in shutter count? 8)

Cheers Graham.



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The red dot / green don business is basically a count of the charge / recharge cycles. If you have used and charged them equally, the counterfeit battery may not register properly in the camera to keep track of the number of cycles.


----------



## surapon (Sep 22, 2013)

Thankssss, Dear Teacher, Mr. Mt. Spokane, and Thanks Mr. Graham.
I learn some thing new in this morning.
Surapon


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi Mr. Surapon
I'm not sure there is anything in my reply to learn, I think I was also learning from Mt. Spokane, I was merely expressing my dismay if what Mt. Spokane said is correct, which I do not dispute.
Also, please just call me Graham or Valvebounce, 8) Mr. is so formal, and typically only applied before my family name, Graham is my given name, though I appreciate your effort to be polite and hope what I ask does not offend you. 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 22, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mr. Surapon
> I'm not sure there is anything in my reply to learn, I think I was also learning from Mt. Spokane, I was merely expressing my dismay if what Mt. Spokane said is correct, which I do not dispute.
> Also, please just call me Graham or Valvebounce, 8) Mr. is so formal, and typically only applied before my family name, Graham is my given name, though I appreciate your effort to be polite and hope what I ask does not offend you.
> 
> Cheers Graham.


 
Actually, its something I picked up from Neuro's posts. It all goes back to the Master


----------



## surapon (Sep 22, 2013)

Opp, Sorry, Sir, I will not call any one " Mr. " in CR posts again.
Yes, My Native = Thailand, Where we call " Mr" /" Khun"---Just for we honor Them for High level group of People.
Have a great Day.
Surapon


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 24, 2013)

I've got one battery showing the red dot, still works fine. My two others are at 2 dots. Still work fine


----------



## surapon (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks you, Sir, Dear all of my Friends.
Yes, I will keep on using until the Batteries can not charge any more.
Thank again.
Surapon.
PS. Yes, I I do not know, Just ask the Experts, and I will know next time.


----------



## sama (Sep 25, 2013)

The genuine battery may still be useable but do not rely too much on it. Always bring some spares.
Click on the link for detail elaboration. Update : have no idea why the link won't work - see attached captured image for the explanation


http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2011/eos5dmarkii_lp_e6_battery_article.shtml


----------



## surapon (Sep 25, 2013)

sama said:


> The genuine battery may still be useable but do not rely too much on it. Always bring some spares.
> Click on the link for detail elaboration. Update : have no idea why the link won't work - see attached captured image for the explanation
> 
> 
> http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2011/eos5dmarkii_lp_e6_battery_article.shtml



WOW, WOW, WOW---Thank you, Sir, Dear Sama.
That are the great/ New Information for some of us , who never know before.
Thanks
Surapon.


----------



## jhaces (Sep 25, 2013)

sama said:


> The genuine battery may still be useable but do not rely too much on it. Always bring some spares.
> Click on the link for detail elaboration. Update : have no idea why the link won't work - see attached captured image for the explanation
> 
> 
> http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2011/eos5dmarkii_lp_e6_battery_article.shtml



The link won't work because it points to the ftp server. Should be:

http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2011/eos5dmarkii_lp_e6_battery_article.shtml


----------



## surapon (Sep 26, 2013)

jhaces said:


> sama said:
> 
> 
> > The genuine battery may still be useable but do not rely too much on it. Always bring some spares.
> ...



Thank you, Sir , dear Jhaces.
That are a great Infor.
Surapon


----------



## GuyF (Sep 26, 2013)

This is what's great about this site. I just checked the charge in my LP-E6 battery the other day and saw that the "pleasantly reassuring" 3 green blocks are now 2 green blocks. I know the battery won't die on me any time soon but did wonder about the average number of recharges a user might expect and _bingo!_, here's a thread about the same thing (more or less).

I'm sure I read somewhere (probably here on CR) that newer technology batteries like the LP-E6 give better life expectancy if recharged from higher charge levels, say, 70% rather than letting them drop to around 15% or discharged fully. Does anyone know if that's an accurate statement and does anyone know the average number of charges we can expect to get from our genuine Canon batteries? I suspect it'll be a couple of years yet before I have to replace my one but it would be nice to know I'll have the Canon medium format body before then .


----------



## surapon (Sep 27, 2013)

GuyF said:


> This is what's great about this site. I just checked the charge in my LP-E6 battery the other day and saw that the "pleasantly reassuring" 3 green blocks are now 2 green blocks. I know the battery won't die on me any time soon but did wonder about the average number of recharges a user might expect and _bingo!_, here's a thread about the same thing (more or less).
> 
> I'm sure I read somewhere (probably here on CR) that newer technology batteries like the LP-E6 give better life expectancy if recharged from higher charge levels, say, 70% rather than letting them drop to around 15% or discharged fully. Does anyone know if that's an accurate statement and does anyone know the average number of charges we can expect to get from our genuine Canon batteries? I suspect it'll be a couple of years yet before I have to replace my one but it would be nice to know I'll have the Canon medium format body before then .



Yes, +1 for me too " but it would be nice to know I'll have the Canon medium format body before then :"
Thanks you, Sir, Dear GuyF
Hopefully Canon MF come out before I buy 3D or 1Dsx.
Surapon

http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2011/eos5dmarkii_lp_e6_battery_article.shtml


----------

